# He has finally arrived



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

Just in time for my birthday...


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

Nice what size is it??


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Nice...forgot happy birthday man!


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

somewhere in the 9 inch area and thick as hell.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Nice p/u BDK!!!









And HAPPY B-DAY!!!


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

wohooo I wanna just stare at this guy all afternoon but i gotta go to my birthday dinner


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Damn, that's one impressive fish!









Best b-day gift ever, eh


----------



## B. Scott (Apr 24, 2003)

Oh man, Happy B-day. I had no Idea.

Glad you are happy with him, Hareball is in tears as we speak. He misses him very much.

Bestr wishes,,,,,


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

Awesome pick up BDKing.

Joe


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

nice fish


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

It looks like he is taking to the tank pretty good. The other brandtii has begun acting strangely now and just tried going after me through the glass. They were staring at eachother through the divider earlier


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Great fish!


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

Hey i havent seen pictures of the other one picked up yet


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

BDKing57 said:


> Hey i havent seen pictures of the other one picked up yet


 You mean mine from Bob? You were gone at the time but here it is.


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

cool fish BDK


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

screw the dinner, stay and enjoy your fish. lmao. It's so purdy


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

wow that fish is awesome!! congrats


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

nice fish good pickup.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

thanks for the birthday wishes everyone


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

how old ?


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

Bob and Brian said he was about 3 years old most likely. He is either just a freak of nature or he may be much older. I dont see my other brandtii ever catching up in size and he is a good 7 inches.

These pictures were both taken in natural sunlight. The flash sometimes distorts the color the fish is actually giving off, but this is how he is looking right now. He is starting to recover some of his color.


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

damn that was a nice pict at the end there man, i think i smell POM.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

you can see where he was bit at an early age in this picture.


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

close to his tail ? its a little dark.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

yeah that area really doesnt look to dark in person.. in fact its barely noticable there are just no scales in that spot so it stands out.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

The ones i took of Bobs Geryi tank are much nicer. That tank has perfect lighting and has this nice smooth look to it. My tank was looked great untill i went and divided it... now its still in chaos.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

very nice....happy b-day


----------



## Memphis (Apr 26, 2003)




----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

man what a beut


----------



## goldfishkiller (Mar 26, 2003)

Damn....wish I'd get a birthday presant like that


----------

